# Carbon crash replacement policy....?



## gormleyflyer2002 (Sep 12, 2005)

anyone ever deal with this, my new bike was used for tap dance practise in last nights crit.

whats the deal with crash replacement policy....? how much % discount.


----------



## JoeyBuck (Apr 2, 2008)

Pretty sure they have the policy listed somewhere on their web site.
That being said, I paid $300 for a $500 front fork for my 5.2 Madone after plowing it into the open garage door while on the roof rack.
It was through the LBS, so they made a nickel. 
The policy is for half price on crash replacement.


----------

